# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Đấu giá viên đá mài dao kéo

## hungson1986

Với tiêu chí vui là chính câu like là chủ yếu .
Viên đá mài dao hàng jav kích thước như hình .nặng tầm 3 kg . lớp phủ kim cương nhân tạo dày 1 mm .có góc nghiêng 45 độ .chuyên mài hợp kim .
Tặng kèm 1 hộp mũi phay 2 me 10 pcs hợp kim mới 100% .phi 2 mm .chiều sâu cắt 2.5 mm .cán dao 6mm .tổng dao 38 mm .về cho các bác thử đá.
Thời gian bắt đầu từ lúc bài viết em đăng đến 22 h 00 phút 00 giây ngày 21 tháng 10
Giá khởi điểm 200 k ,bước giá nhỏ nhất 20 k .
Người thắng cuộc chịu phí ship 
Và đây là hình ảnh em nó

----------

may3d

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Mở bát đây. 220K

----------


## hoahong102

240k cho xin thông tin lỗ code trục , 12t có phải 12 ko?

----------


## hungson1986

> 240k cho xin thông tin lỗ code trục , 12t có phải 12 ko?


Em không có nhà .đường kính lỗ khoảng 30 mm,đường kính viên đá khoảng 150 mm chiều dày viên đá là 12mm .tối về em k tra

----------


## hoahong102

đương kính lỗ thông thường là 19.05 / 20/32

----------

may3d

----------


## hungson1986

> 240k cho xin thông tin lỗ code trục , 12t có phải 12 ko?


Bắc hoahong102 đang cầm trịch

----------


## Mới CNC

Vui vẻ. 260k

----------


## elenercom

280K đê các cụ

----------

may3d

----------


## ppgas

> Bắc hoahong102 đang cầm trịch


Bác hungson1986 cho thông tin đường kính lỗ cốt cái đi. Canh giờ tham gia.

----------


## hungson1986

Kích thước lỗ là 30 mm .kích thước viên đá mài là 152 mm nhé các bác
Em 1 tay đo 1 tay chụp ảnh nên có sai số một ít

----------


## ppgas

> Kích thước lỗ là 30 mm .kích thước viên đá mài là 152 mm nhé các bác
> Em 1 tay đo 1 tay chụp ảnh nên có sai số một ít


Cảm ơn bác. Quá to so với cốt máy mài ở nhà.
Theo 300k.

----------


## hungson1986

Em thêm kích thước độ dày viên đá cho các bác về chế cháo

----------


## garynguyen

Em theo 320K :Cool:

----------


## thinhphungkim

Để em 350K bác ơi

----------


## Mới CNC

làm hết sức, chơi hết mình, vui tới bến; 370k.

----------


## thinhphungkim

giá cuối 500k. nghĩ ngợi nhiều mệt quá  :Frown:

----------


## Mới CNC

gay cấn rồi đây. 520k nhé!

----------


## hungson1986

Sắp đến giờ rồi

----------


## thinhphungkim

gay thật. 550k!

----------


## Mới CNC

bác đẩy thì tui hứng: 570k

----------


## thinhphungkim

giờ chót 800k không hứng để em hứng vậy  :Wink:

----------


## hungson1986

> giờ chót 800k không hứng để em hứng vậy


Bác kết em đá mài của em rồi

----------


## hungson1986

Em chuẩn bị mở bát

----------


## hoahong102

340k các bác xem lại nội quy đấu giá đi nhé chưa có ai ra giá 340k

----------


## Mới CNC

chúc bác may mắn.

----------


## hungson1986

> 340k các bác xem lại nội quy đấu giá đi nhé chưa có ai ra giá 340k


Bước giá thấp nhất 20k

----------


## hungson1986

> giờ chót 800k không hứng để em hứng vậy


Chúc mừng bác là người thắng cuộc .bác cho em xin địa chỉ .số điện thoại em đóng hàng và gửi hàng cho bác
Thanks bác .

----------

hungmtcn

----------


## thinhphungkim

chốt chưa bác. cho e xin số điện thoại với ạ

----------


## thinhphungkim

số em 0948524224 địa chỉ số 10 ngõ 1 Tân Mỹ - Mỹ Đình

----------


## hungson1986

> số em 0948524224 địa chỉ số 10 ngõ 1 Tân Mỹ - Mỹ Đình


Như đã liên hệ với bác 
Thanks bác

----------

